# In what form do you send your Halloween party invitations?



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i usually hand mine out in person. this year its toe tagsphotos.yahoo.com/wandering262000


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

Darkness,

Did you order yours or get an image off line and copy them? I'm looking for something similar.... Thanks!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

darkness said:


> i usually hand mine out in person. this year its toe tagsphotos.yahoo.com/wandering262000


That is such a cool idea!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i got mine from www.citymorguegiftshop.com for free


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I send evites every year. We just have immediate family @ our parties so they dont mind.

ironmaiden


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I am really old fashioned when it comes to Halloween. last year for the Mad Tea Party I sent out hand made invitations through the mail with hand decorated envelopes.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Email/web*

I make an invitation in Photoshop and convert it to HTML,then email it to everyone. The invite includes a link to our halloween party website with details.

I already sent out the reminder invitation. Another will go out, then sometimes one more if we don't get enough people RSVPing to feel comfortable.

We have some paper invites for neighbors and such that we don't email with regularly.


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

darkness said:


> i got mine from www.citymorguegiftshop.com for free


That's cute! Might I ask how you are going to fill them out? lol


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Usually make our invites this year*

we are sending out coffins....with invites inside...looking for some cool wording though...

Our stamps we buy through photostamps.com and we have our previous years halloween picture on them.

Laurie


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

We send out invites in the form of newsletters. Last year the headline was "Ghostly Happenings on Haunted Hill, Paranormal Investigators Needed". Below that was the details of the party and other articles on the page included the winners from the previous years contests.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Alive---

I love the idea of the newsletter. Is there a way you can show us what it looks like? What kind of paper do you use?


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I usually just do evites. I know that sounds boring, but I almost always add my own images and phrasing...

The year before last the image was the album cover for Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House.

And what do you think it said?......

"You are a bold and courageous person, afraid of nothing....


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Iluvhalloween,
We just use regular paper. We design it on some program my wife has on her computer, but really, any graphic design software should work. As for a pic, I'll see what I can find. Don't know if we have any of last year's still kicking around.


----------



## Halloween_Maiden (Aug 4, 2006)

I make mine in Word and either mail them or hand them out-depending.. I've converted it to a pdf file so you can see it if you don't have Word. I print it 2-sided and then fold it into quarters. You can find envelopes for this 1/4 size paper. 

Here's last year's. The top of the first page is blank so you need to scroll down to see it where it starts. http://www.eyesofhalloween.com/clipart/2005_invitation.pdf My friend Cindy and I had a hoot making it.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Halloween_Maiden said:


> I make mine in Word and either mail them or hand them out-depending.. I've converted it to a pdf file so you can see it if you don't have Word. I print it 2-sided and then fold it into quarters. You can find envelopes for this 1/4 size paper.
> 
> Here's last year's. The top of the first page is blank so you need to scroll down to see it where it starts. http://www.eyesofhalloween.com/clipart/2005_invitation.pdf My friend Cindy and I had a hoot making it.


Your invite came out so well! I like it!


----------



## GhostGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

this year, i'm buying little mini pumpkins from our local pumpkin patch, and turning them into lanterns with sharpies. ( its too hot and they are too little to cut) and then i'm making big green leafs to attach to the stems with ribbon with all the party info on it


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

A few years ago I did scroll invitations for our "Vampire Masquerade". I made them in Microsoft Publisher, printed them on parchment paper, burned the edges, and used a wax seal on them. I mailed them in mailing tubes I got at Staples. I printed labels with the same pic as the seal. 

This year, we're doing a pirate theme, so I got clear plastic bottles and will put a "treasure map" inside....it will be an actual map of the area with an "X" at our address, but done like an old treasure map would be. I'll add some sand in the bottle, and some small shells. I'm going to soak the corks in an ocean-scent oil so that they also smell when opened.

I personally love doing actual invites. For me, the invite sets the tone for the whole party and gives guests an idea what to expect. And I have some friends who have saved every invite from our parties for the last 8 years! How's that for a compliment??


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are my invites for this year. I'm pretty excited about them. I can definitely tell which ones my husband did but it's all good....it wasn't easy to get the moss and the eyes in those little boxes. Underneath it says "We hope to see you there" with details on the back. We are then going to follow these up with an Evite later on for the guests to RSVP on and find out more details....so I guess these would be more Save The Date kind of things.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

IowaChick-

Those are really cool! Are those the sticky eyes?


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

saiynprincess said:


> IowaChick-
> 
> Those are really cool! Are those the sticky eyes?


Thank you.  The eyes are 3D eyeball confetti


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I have done various types. MY personal favorites are using an old looking paper and a bloody type font and writing a messge about the party. I sent them via snale mail and had no return address. hehe I also used small cardboard coffins and put a little skeleton in it holding a scroll. I labeled it Frightmaster and placed them into peoples doors and cars abotu 3:00 am. Some I even arranged to have them placed in thier homes (my sister hated that one). Went over GREAT. Some photos somewhere of them.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

IowaChick76 said:


> Thank you.  The eyes are 3D eyeball confetti



Very cool link, I saw these best costume trophys in person and they are very cool. Of course, I'm sure we could make our own!


http://www.factorycard.com/vr4-web-site/catalogservlet?productId=1533697&categoryId=73473


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

we used these one year.
http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/ 
and another year we bought resume paper that looks aged,then burnt all around the edges,will post a picture.Last year we used the Martha stewart idea,The finger sent in a box.

~Dee~


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

For my first party I made the invitations out of legal size paper. I drew a wolf bottom jaw on the bottom of the paper, turned it around to the other end (not flipped) and drew the up part of the wolfs face. Then I folded the sheet into 3 sections so the the top and bottom of the wolf came together to create the whole face. I then put some small slices in the page in crutial spots so that I could refold and make the jaws move. When it was all folded and finished it was real cool. If you'd like to see the first rough draft I did back then, email me and I'll seed you a copy.

Now days I do my invites in Html. Then I email the html page and the pictures and just have them save to disk and open in their browser... Email me and I'll send you a sample. They work great cause I can use animated halloween gifs. (my own evite). If you want to use halloween fonts in the Html invite remember that if they don't have that font it won't look the same. So use a graphic software (even MS Paint) write the words in the font and colors of choice then save as a gif. It'll work great!

email: [email protected]


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's a link to what we sent out last year and this year. Hope everyone likes them. 

http://www.cybergraphix.com/halloween/invitations/index.htm

We also are sending out a link to a Web page I set up for this years bash. So it's whole package this year, snail mail and e-mail. _(Anyone here... close enough... who wants the link, lemme know. Any members on here are welcome always)._


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

IowaChick76 said:


>



Those are incredible. *_in my best Napolean Dynamite voice_* Nice job IowaChick!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

I always try to do something different. The above ideas are great!! I love the attention to detail. Not sure what I'll do this year, yet!

Here are a few of prior years' invites:

A raven delivers a message:









Mad Scientist Lab Sample









Martha Stewart's Idea: Don't Forget!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I LOVE the lab specimen! : )


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

hexler said:


> Those are incredible. *_in my best Napolean Dynamite voice_* Nice job IowaChick!


Thank you. Your invites are pretty sweet as well.....I particularly like the toe tags and the picture on the envelope is awesome.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

RainyDayGhoul said:


> Here are a few of prior years' invites:


Those are great RainyDayGhoul! I really love the mad scientist too! What a great visual! but is that a glass tube? Or plastic, and is there liquid inside? I can't imagine sending those out today with the way things are in our country right now... you'll have the FBI knocking on your door, hah.  

But I still think they rock! Nice work!


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

RainyDayGhoul said:


> A raven delivers a message:


I love this. It just sounds so cool. Like the guests are going on a grand adventure


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Incredible ideas people! Wonderful work.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

I sent out the coffin invitations one year. They went over well but are a bit costly. Now instead I just create a website with a Halloween poem every year and the details of the party. Everyone that we invite has email so it makes it much easier. That and you can always track the website to know who has checked it out.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

hexler said:


> Those are great RainyDayGhoul! I really love the mad scientist too! What a great visual! but is that a glass tube? Or plastic, and is there liquid inside? I can't imagine sending those out today with the way things are in our country right now... you'll have the FBI knocking on your door, hah.
> 
> But I still think they rock! Nice work!


where did you get those tubes....those rock!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

I was going to send them in the mail (even called the post office- they said it was fine, but I didn't want to chance it). I ended up hand-delivering them. At the time, I saw most friends all the time.

My dad picked up the test tubes at an auction. He's really in to rocks and used them for that. 

I just saw some plastic test tubes at archie mcphees for .50(www.archiemcphee.com, I don't see them on-line, though) that would be great and would do better in the mail. If anyone is interested in some plastic test tubes, let me know.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

RainyDayGhoul - You're now famous on this board because of those tubes! They're so cool.


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

*Blush*. Thanks colmmoo! I have so much to learn. I'm so happy to be in a community with like-minded (and such talented and knowledgeable) people!


----------



## scsabai (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm new to the forums here but I have been recently browsing for ideas for my halloween party this year. I used some ideas from the forums, so I thought I'd share the invitations I made up.

I used fancy 12"x12" offwhite thick paper that looks like it has fiber bundles throughout it (in the scrapbooking section of Crafts n' Stuff). I downloaded " A Theme for Murder" font (doesnt have commas or periods so had to used those as a different font) and used that for the text on the invitation. So I printed that out (had to play with printer setting to get it to not bleed) on 6"x 12" pieces. I also cut 4"x 6" pieces for response cards and tiny 1"x 2" pieces for name tags. The text is quoted at the bottom since you can't see it too well in the photos. After I did all of the printing, I burned the edges of the invitations, response cards, and name tags. Then, I wrote the receiver's names on the name cards with a black calligraphy marker and made a small hole in the side. I burned the whole a little to make it look better. I tied twine to the card through that hole and attached the other end of the twine to the response card with sealing wax and a fleur stamp (both from Michaels, wedding section). I put the response card on top of the invitation, at the bottom half, rolled it up, and used the sealing wax and stamp again to seal the edge shut. here are the photos:


























The invitation:


_This night we write to you:

Ill winds mark it‘s fearsome flight,
and autumn braches creak with fright.
The landscape turn to ashen crumbs,
when something wicked this way comes..

A presence dark invades the air,
and gives the horses ample scare,
for chaos reigns and panic numbs,
when something wicked this way comes.

Fire burn with an eerie glow,
something stirs from deep below,
and by the pricking of my thumbs,
a Gothic Gathering this way comes!

Thereafter the Mistress has acquired thy stately response,
ye shall bear the attire of thy desire,
required to enter this ‘ere lair.

Devotion to thy costumes,
the Master and Mistress request,
for the finest will receive a gift above the rest.

Eleven o‘clock eve,
The first Saturday of November.

Frightfully,
Christopher and Samantha_

The response card:

_ I acquiesce to present mynself,
In thoughtfully composed costume.
I shall be accompanied by:


I regretfully decline to attend.


Failure to return this document to the Master or Mistress will result in a public beheading._


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

scsabai-
the invites look great!! Very elegant goth. I could even see them done as invites for a Halloween wedding. The name tags with the wax seal were a nice touch.


----------



## not so scary (Oct 6, 2004)

*invites*

My guests look for their invites in the mail so I like to do something different each year. Last year I made coffins out of construction paper with the info glued inside. This year I bought packs of foam cut out pumpkins from the craft store and glued the info on the back, I also stuck magnetic strips to them so that guests can attach the invite to their fridge (less chance of losing them).


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

not so scary-
I love that idea. I bet the pumpkins are pretty small and you had limited space for info. Did you find envelopes to fit them already?


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

A couple years ago I hand delivered invites for a smaller dinner party. The invitations were done on the computer, folded in thirds, sealed with wax and wrapped in that spider web stuff with some black halloween spider confetti entwined in the web. They looked creepy, just how I wanted them.

Lil


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

I sent my invitations out this year as DVDs. I created a video mixing footage from our video scavenger hunt last year with Halloween music and clips from horror movies. It was about 11 minutes long with the directions to the party at the very end.

It was a big hit.


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my video invitation to this year. It was sent out on DVD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6cyuTzjOkM

I had to cut off the last 2 minutes or so that had some more clips and some scrolling text on info about the party this year just to make it fit within the time frame YouTube has.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Your video invite is AMAZING!!!! Wish I could put something together like that!!!!


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks. Not bad for a first time try. Next year's will be better. Party was last night, and we got some great shots. Even got one of country music's "legends" to sing us her signature song.

I can't wait for next year.


----------



## cosmic79 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi I'm new just joined up today. 

Anyone that wants to use the coffins as invites I found a site that you can download them from http://ravensblight.com/ go into the Toy Shop they have heaps of other awesome downloads

Here's some that my sister quickly did yesterday she only used normal printing paper but they turned out great


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

BW23.......Oh MAN!!! I loved your DVD invitation...Man that is so cool!! Its just terrific work out of a great imagination from a guy that must have heaps of patience!!! Bravo Dude...you deserve an award!!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

cosmic79 those little coffins are cool. It gives me an idea for next year. Btw, thanks for posting the link to that website.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Postcard Invitations*

We use http://www.vistaprint.com to create postcard inviations. They are cheaper than mailing full size invites and people seem to really like them.


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Muffy said:


> BW23.......Oh MAN!!! I loved your DVD invitation...Man that is so cool!! Its just terrific work out of a great imagination from a guy that must have heaps of patience!!! Bravo Dude...you deserve an award!!
> 
> Mistress Muffy



Thanks Mistress. It will only get better, I promise.


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

Here were our invitations this year! With fake gov. issue evelopes.
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=post-1.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

After reading through this thread, it's official...the most creative people in all the land post right here on this board! Just amazing ideas everyone! I agree with whoever said that the invite sets the tone of the party, nothing beats getting an invite via snailmail...especially when it's done up as so many of these are! 

Thanks gang for sharing your ideas...they are so creative!


----------

